# IMAT student competition photo entry question



## MAC_BABE (Feb 8, 2010)

I wanted to put in an entry for the student competition at IMAT but I'm not sure what photos to put in. Do I only send in photos of the themed work or do I sent in photos of the type of make up that I have done. I'm a little confused. Thank you.


----------



## aeni (Feb 8, 2010)

Send photos of your work that is relevant to what competition you want to enter into.  Fashion fantasy?  Submit your best fashion and avante garde makeups.  Character competition?  Prosthetics only (foam, gelatin, silicone, bondo).  Don't forget to fill out the form!


----------



## MAC_BABE (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you, thank you!


----------

